# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ελληνικά Bodybuilding Events

## Polyneikos

*Εγκαινιάζω αυτό το τόπικ για να παρουσιάζουμε τα διάφορα events,σεμινάρια,παρουσιάσεις αθλητών που γίνονται σχετικά με τον χώρο του αθλήματος.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιήθηκαν την Παρασκευή ,10 Μαϊου, στο Ίλιον (Μενελάου 125) , τα εγκαίνια του καταστήματος συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής,* Fitness Center*, που ανήκουν στον *Βασίλη Φυσατίδη* και την *Γεωργία Παπαδοπούλου*.
Τον Βασίλη όλοι τον θυμόμαστε από τα *ΑΤΛΑΣ Challenge του Bodybuilding.gr* καθώς εχει συμμετάσχει και στα 3 Powerlifting Meetings με σοβαρές επιδόσεις.







Πλέον συμμετέχει επιτυχημένα και σε αγώνες Bodybuilding, μπράντεφερ, όπως και η Γεωργία που συμμετάσχει σε κατηγορίες Bikini-Fitness...
Μάλιστα προετοιμάζονται για τους  προσεχείς αγώνες της WABBA.





*Καλή επιτυχία στον Βασίλη και την Γεωργία στο καινούργιο τους ξεκίνημα αλλα και στους αγώνες που θα συμμετάσχουν!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να ευχηθούμε καλές δουλειές στα παιδιά και όλα να τούς πάνε καλύτερα κι απο ότι θα περίμεναν , επίσης και πάντα επιτυχίες αγωνιστικές και στούς δύο  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Ποπό αγνώριστος ο συμπαθέστατος Βασίλης στις τωρινές φωτό σε σχέση όπως τον είδα στα Atlas! Καλορίζικο το κατάστημα και καλές δουλειές να έχουν τα παιδιά!

----------


## NASSER

Στη Λεμεσό Κύπρου το περασμένο Σάββατο πραγματοποιήθηκε ένα σεμινάριο διατροφής-συμπληρωμάτων-προπόνησης με κύριο ομιλητή τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό που ήταν προσκαλεσμένος του Γιώργου Μηχαλλεκίδη εκ μέρους του Professional Fitness Agency που πραγματοποίησε τριήμερη εκδήλωση στη πόλη της Λεμεσού.
Η προσέλευση του κοινού ήταν ικανοποιητική και οι ερωτήσεις και απορίες αρκετές στο να αναπτυχθεί εποικοδομητικός διάλογος  :01. Smile: 
Στο τέλος μοιράστηκαν διπλώματα και βγήκαν προσωπικές φωτογραφίες των ενδιαφερόμενων με τον Μιχάλη από ειδικό φωτογράφο. Σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν όλα επαγγελματικά προετοιμασμένα καθώς είχε γίνει αρκετό καιρό πριν σωστή διαφήμιση σε γυμναστήρια αλλά και τηλεοπτική υποστήριξη. 
Αφιέρωμα και απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας δόθηκε και στον πρωταθλητή Αβράαμη Κυριάκου που κέρδισε πρόσφατα την τρίτη θέση στο Arnold Classic Amauter 2014!!
Τα συγχαρητήρια φυσικά πάνε στον διοργανωτή Γιώργο Μηχαλλεκίδη που έδωσε  τον καλύτερο εαυτό του και πρόκειται να μας απασχολήσει ο αγωνιστικός  στόχος που έχει βάλει το Σαββατοκύριακο που έρχεται στη Νέα Υόρκη!  Προπονητής του, ο οποίος επίσης παρευρέθηκε στο σεμινάριο, ο Τάσος  Δημητριάδης!

----------


## kazos_GR

εγκαίνια ηταν αυτα στης photo επανω? αν ναι λαθος μπουφέ έβγαλαν, επρεπε να κερνάνε μπαρες και ροφήματα πρωτεΐνης  οχι αναψυκτικα δεν παει με το μαγαζι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  παντως απο την photo φαίνεται ωραιο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το διήμερο αυτου του ΣαββατοΚύριακου, στις 27 & 28 Σεπτεμβρίου ,στο ΟΑΚΑ, θα γίνει το AutoBattleShips Festival με περίπτερα και events.
Ανάμεσα στα events, θα υπάρχει περίπτερο των Regenesis Stores & Gym, όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης τους και αθλητής  *Κώστας Σταμάτης* και ενα team αθλητών θα βρίσκονται σε περίπτερο , αλλά θα κάνουν και κάποιες παρουσιασεις σχετικές με το άθλημά μας τα διαστήματα 13:30 - 13:45, 17:15 - 17:30 & 19:15 - 19:30.




Επίσης, θα βρίσκεται εκεί και ο γνωστός χειροπαλαιστής *Αντώνης Πανάρετος*, με ενα team , να κάνουν επιδείξεις χειροπάλης.

Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα :

----------


## Tolis 1989

Χθες πήγα στα εγκαίνια του μαγαζιού Fitness Icon του φίλου Δημήτρη Σταματόπουλου.
Σε ένα ευχάριστο κλίμα είχε αρκετό κόσμο, διάφορα νόστιμα σπιτικά εδέσματα από τους δικούς του και 2 ωραίες παρουσίες σε χορευτικό pole dancing!
Του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία & καλές δουλειές!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τολη ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, φαίνεται ότι πέρασες καλά εκεί που πήγες, αν κρινω και απο τις παρουσίες :01. Mr. Green: 
Καποιες υποχρεώσεις δεν μου επέτρεψαν να παρευρεθώ.

υ.γ. Ωραία μπλούζα φοράς  :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Όντος πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό Τόλη, είναι ευχάριστο και ελπιδοφόρο ειδικά στις σημερινές δύσκολες εποχές να επιχειρούν νέα παιδιά, και γι'αυτό αξίζει η δυναμική υποστήριξη τους από τον κόσμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Την Παρασκευή 24/10/2014 ,στις 18:00 ,ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος είναι προσκαλεσμένος του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στο κατάστημα του, Sport & Fitness Lab, Αναλήψεως 151 στο Βόλο, για να μας αναλύσει θέματα διατροφής και προπόνησης, να απαντήσει στις ερωτήσεις μας και να μας παρουσιάσει το έργο του!
Προσκαλεσμένοι είναι όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος και όλοι όσοι δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον στο να ενημερώνονται γύρω από τη σωματοδόμηση. 
Αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως τη βραδιά στηρίζει και χορηγεί η εταιρεία ''FITWAY'' των κυρίων Πέτρο Πολίτη και Τάσο Πολίτη.



Μεγάλη χαρά είναι να παρευρεθούν όσο γίνεται, περισσότεροι φίλοι της σελίδας  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## NASSER

Οι εκπλήξεις στην σωστή ενημέρωση γύρω από το άθλημα συνεχίζονται με διοργανωτή τον Κώστα Κιαχόπουλο στο Λαύριο. Προσκεκλημένοι ο IFBB PRO Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης, ο γιατρό-βιοπαθολογος συναθλητής μας Γιώργος Τουλιάτος και η διατροφολόγος Κατερίνα Δαργινίδου.

----------


## Muscleboss

Το βάζω και εδώ γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να μην ακολουθούν όλες τις κατηγορίες του φόρουμ:

Παρουσίαση του 3ου βιβλίου Γ. Τουλιάτου ''Επιστημονική Προσέγγιση και Ιατρική Πρόληψη στην Μυική Ανάπτυξη'' (26/1/2015)

----------

